# Partnership Visa



## khivishta (Mar 8, 2018)

I am from Mauritius . My boyfriend is Italian . We are both studying currently in Nanjing China . Afterwards we both want to move to stay together in a European or Nordic country . As he is European ,he has freedom of movement and does not need a visa anywhere in Europe and he wants to pursue his studies in one of the EU countries.
To be able to go with him , I want to make application for a partnership visa . 

How can I do so ? what are the criteria to be admitted ?
Which European country easily accept this kind of visa?


Thank you in advance .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Italy is probably the toughest country of the ones you're cited for a "partnership" visa - especially since he is Italian, and that means that you would have to qualify for a spouse visa, which usually requires quite a bit more than what is required for a European national to bring a spouse to join them in another EU country.

Unless you plan on getting married, you may not have lots of options other than to qualify for a visa on your own merits, without reference to your boyfriend.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

There is no partnership visa in Italy. Marriage is the only partnership accepted. However, you could try to apply for an individual visa if marriage is not on the horizon.


----------



## fertooos (Mar 19, 2018)

How i can get it, if i live in Russia?


----------

